# Feeding scorplings



## conipto (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok, so.. what instar do these little things eat at?  I managed to save only two from the wrath of mom 1, but mom 2's batch all seem to be doing ok.  All totalled I have 17 alive, and I'd like to try to keep it that way.  I am keeping both uh.. clutches? of them together, and they seem to be doing fine.  I was just wondering what and when do I feed these things?  Ordinarily I'd never get into something like this without prior research, but this was a bit of a surprise..

C. exilicauda, 2nd instar.

Bill


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 23, 2003)

I'd just kill some larger crickets and leave them in there if I were you.  You can do pinheads or whatnot, but they will scavange and it will save you a lot of bother if you go that route.  They'll eat at 2nd instar, which is what you have now if they're off the mom's back.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 23, 2003)

When the have their first molt and leave the mothers back they generally start to eat after a few days. The first molt is to 2nd instar.  They will take pinhead up to about 1/8" sized crickets at this size.  The babies I have at the moment sometimes can be found with one cricket in their mouth and one in each chela.  baby scorps are eating machines and the specie you have will grow to maturity quite fast.

Keep the humidity in their enclosure slightly higher than that of the adults and they should do well.

John
];')


----------



## neveragain (Aug 24, 2003)

How long does it normally take for c.exilicauda's to get to their 3rd instar?


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 24, 2003)

Probably about a month if you feed them well.

John
];')


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 24, 2003)

According to my records, about five weeks from 2nd to 3rd and just under a week from birth to 2nd.  That would have been at around the high 70s to low 80s being fed a large cricket carcass once a week (more or less ad libitum). 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## conipto (Aug 24, 2003)

Mine all molted to second within a week, the second set like clockwork after the first set (which is how I knew to keep these out of the mothers way)  Interestingly enough though, After the molt they hung on for a good bit of time.. is that fairly normal?

Bill


----------



## neveragain (Aug 24, 2003)

I've been cutting a 3/4" (around that) in half, and putting it in the deli cup that I have my two 2nd instar c.exilicauda's in twice a week.  Is this ok?  They definatly arent finishing the crickets, so am I giving them too much?


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 24, 2003)

Bill,

Yeah, that's normal.  Sometimes it is hard to get the kids to leave mommy.  

neveragain,

That's feeding them way more than they can eat, but there is nothign wrong with that.  As long as you don't let it mould up it isn't doing any harm.  In fact, leaving such a large chunk makes it easier to find and remove to replace with a fresh chunk.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## conipto (Aug 24, 2003)

Well, 2 of them escaped from the small deli cup I had housing them.  apparently there were some large holes that were for some tarantula or another at some point, and they must have been able to reach out and touch them.  So, chances that a pair of C. exilicauda babies might make it to adulthood in Chicago?

No chance of finding them, with all the cracks in the walls/shelves in my bug room.

Bill


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 24, 2003)

If they stay inside, they might survive.  Of course they'll grow up to be bitter, jaded and bad drivers to boot. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## conipto (Aug 24, 2003)

Well, atleast they aren't likely to contract SARS.

Bill


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 24, 2003)

Actually they are probably most likely to tag you in the ass when you sit down on the couch someday...I could just imagine trying to explain to the nurse in the hospital how you got stung in the ass by a C.exilicauda in Chicago in January...Hope you find them ...sooner than later.  

John
];')


----------



## conipto (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, on a more serious note, My girlfriend and I have some concern about the possible future adult scorpions envenomating either the cat, or my 4 year old girl.  What, in your opinion, is the likeliness of this happening, and the most likely, as well as extreme symptoms of stings to both of these.  I've read both the C. exilicauda reports on here, and neither sound too severe, but those are both strapping adult males that got stung.  Does anyone know of any instance where children or pets have been stung by these in Arizona in recent medical history?

Thanks a bunch,

Maggie and Bill


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 27, 2003)

I live in Arizona and have several friends who have infestations of C. exilicauda in and around their houses. Several of them (all adults but for one kid) have been stung, one a couple times, and none needed medical treatment, though some people have an alergic reaction and do go to the Emergency Room. Supposedly it's pretty painful - moreso than the proverbial "bee sting". Haven't heard of a death from one as long as I've been here (13 years), but I could be wrong. Of course, a child being stung would be more severe. Can't speak to the pets question.


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 27, 2003)

Cats are pretty much immune to scorpion venom from what I have heard...just keep them(kids/pets) away from area...hopefully its a seperate room with a latching door?


John
];')


----------



## Reitz (Aug 28, 2003)

I honestly have no clue either way, though I did find this article online: http://aolsvc.petplace.aol.com/articles/artShow.asp?artID=2751

It doesn't mention cats specifically, and (like John) I seem to remember something about wild cats having a really high tollerence for scorpion venom. But I'm really not a good source for cat info (unless you need recipies--kidding, of course!)

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## Scrapper (Sep 1, 2003)

I don't know about that species specifically but if the venom is like the Emporer then your cat should be OK. My 10 month old cat was stung several times about the lips and face and only suffered swelling and a good scare.  I took her to the vet to make sure nothing was seriously wrong and the vet assured me that her heart rate and breathing was normal and she showed no signs of distress. Hope that helps


----------

